# A Passion for Desserts by Emily Luchetti



## suzanne (May 26, 2001)

For those who might be interested, I've got a review up on The Daily Gullet.

Unless you're an eGullet member, you can't post a reply there. So come on back here and tell me what YOU think of the book.


----------



## fodigger (Jul 2, 2001)

Nice review Suzanne. Made me want to read the book. And I love the line about the mint. I recently had a customer for a banquet that want a mint garnish on her dessert and I told her nope it doesn't belong. In the end she agreed that it didn't need it.

Btw: just what is "real food porn"?


----------



## suzanne (May 26, 2001)

Food porn is _The French Laundry Cookbook._ Food porn is _A Return to Cooking._ It is a display of gorgeous, possibly misty pictures purporting to show the dishes as produced if one follows the recipes, but really only showing a fantasy. We look, we drool, but we know that nothing we produce will ever look as good as that.

Thanks. :blush:


----------



## m brown (May 29, 1999)

remember the 2 fat ladies? now that food was food porn!
bacon,butter,lard, meat, eggs, golden syrup and brandy all in butter and lard crust.

I gave my mother the french laundry cook book and she gave it back!!! she said it was nice to look at but she would never cook like that!

I have found Emily's books to be very friendly to all cook levels and down to earth. 
thanks for the link!


:bounce:


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

Suzanne, I know you can cook, but man- you sure can write. My hat's off to you!


----------



## xaleto (Jan 26, 2004)

I love the book and I tried few things from it already. I almost read it front to back because it is such a great read with great tips. Having met Emily Luchetti twice, I have to say her recipes are as down to earth as she is. Her grandmother apple cake is so similar to my Italian grandmother's recipe that is surreal. 

I recently borrowed her previous cookbooks from a library, since they are out of print, and I have to say that A Passion for Dessert is even better. It has more information and tips that the others. She has surpassed herself.

I would highly recommed this book.

Laura:chef:


----------

